# A little bacon advice



## fished (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve been in the hospital for 4 days.  I have a slab of bacon that was ready to be sliced, bagged and freeze on last Mon, will it still be good?t The refrigerator has stayed on the low end of the green on the thermometer.  I also have a slab curgoing for it’s 2nd week. I haven’t been able to flip it the last 5 days, will it still be good?  The plan was to smoke it this weekend.  Thanks for the help.  Ed


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

I'd go ahead and slice one and smoke the other Ed, it's been in the fridge the whole time. I sent you a message about the mixer being broke, hope you're on the mend and doing OK. RAY


----------



## negolien (Mar 12, 2020)

fished said:


> I’ve been in the hospital for 4 days.  I have a slab of bacon that was ready to be sliced, bagged and freeze on last Mon, will it still be good?t The refrigerator has stayed on the low end of the green on the thermometer.  I also have a slab curgoing for it’s 2nd week. I haven’t been able to flip it the last 5 days, will it still be good?  The plan was to smoke it this weekend.  Thanks for the help.  Ed



Get well soon friend.


----------



## fished (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks, I’m working on it.  I feel a lot better, just want to get home


----------

